# How many babies does a boer did on average?



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

My ff had a a buck last year and I was wondering how many she could have this year? Thanks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, she could really have up to 4.... But, since she had a single her first kidding I would guess twins or triplets. How far along in her pregnancy is she?


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Each goat is different. I have seen boers kid up to four. However, they seem to have a hard time raising that many.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Well, she could really have up to 4.... But, since she had a single her first kidding I would guess twins or triplets.


Yep, totally agree. Although from my own experience and most of the commercial herds around me, twins are pretty much the norm. Many breeders will cull if they don't get twins every year. For a FF, a single is not uncommon. Triplets are a bonus and any more than that....well....that's even better! Often if they have more than triplets tho, you end up supplementing or total bottle babying at least one....and sometimes with triplets too.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry I just noticed that I hadn't said thanks for the advice!! She is about probably one month and a half she is sort of a small so I'm hoping for twins of trips just because although there will be more for her to carry she had trouble getting her single out the babies will be smaller if there is more of them! Also she sucks at being a mom when she had her baby she ran away from it scared like it was gonna eat her or somthing and we did everything we could to get her to take the baby but she wouldn't so he was a bottle babe and so if she has twins or trips what's one or two more bottle babies and the reason we didn't get rid if her after her being a bad mom is because she had a super handsome buck and I really like her ad a goat!


----------



## Gerard-Dawn (Sep 5, 2014)

The advice above is right Boer goats are known to have about 4 babies and when its the first time can have twins. But one of my Boers had one baby last year, I think it had some health issues as this year it produced 3 babies. One thing to make sure is that you feed them right and make sure they have proper nutrients.

All the best!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

GoatGirlZ said:


> ... she is sort of a small so I'm hoping for twins of trips just because although there will be more for her to carry she had trouble getting her single out the babies will be smaller if there is more of them! Also she sucks at being a mom when she had her baby she ran away from it scared like it was gonna eat her


I would be hoping for at least twins too. Just be aware that she had trouble first time, so limit her grain in the last few weeks to help keep the kid/s from growing too big. Don't count her out as a good mom yet....a lot of FFs are horrible moms! The 2nd time around may not be as bad. One of my best mama's kept losing her kids....and I do mean LOSING them...we'd have to start searching the farm while she ran around in a panic! It was awful! I was ready to sell her!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

GoatGirlZ said:


> Sorry I just noticed that I hadn't said thanks for the advice!! She is about probably one month and a half she is sort of a small so I'm hoping for twins of trips just because although there will be more for her to carry she had trouble getting her single out the babies will be smaller if there is more of them! Also she sucks at being a mom when she had her baby she ran away from it scared like it was gonna eat her or somthing and we did everything we could to get her to take the baby but she wouldn't so he was a bottle babe and so if she has twins or trips what's one or two more bottle babies and the reason we didn't get rid if her after her being a bad mom is because she had a super handsome buck and I really like her ad a goat!


 On occasion an FF is clueless so we have to help them be mothers. I bet she will be a natural this time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Our one doe, Coco, has kidded twice and both times she has kidded singles. This was before we purchased her and currently have her daughter. We hope that we have enough luck to have twins this year!

I hope you do too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine normally have a single or twins the first time, sometimes triplets. They normally have triplets every other time for me, sometimes quads or quints.


----------

